# DLink DIR-655 as an access point (wirelessly)



## JTG2003

Ok, so I have a Netgear RangMax dual band wireless-n router (WNDR3300) currently broadcasting my network connection.. however my house is a decent size and it's hard to get access in every corner of the house (several desktops are set up in the extremities of the house). Two of these are barely not getting a signal. 

I also have a D-Link DIR-655. Is it possible to configure the two so that the D-Link acts as a wireless range extender for the Netgear router, acting as an additional access point? The Netgear router has built in settings for setting itself up as either a base station or repeater, but the D-Link one doesn't appear to be as easy.

Any ideas on if I can do this? I would prefer to have the Netgear as the base station as it seems to handle the connection to the modem better.

Thanks, Jeremy



Edit: Been googling for a while, found this "The routers cannot connect to eachother wireless this requires WDS which to my knowledge I have not seen on anything draft N yet.". I have no idea what this means, but does that mean I can't use the DIR-655 as a wireless access point?


----------



## Vipernitrox

You can use the dir-655 as an accesspoint but not using the netgear wireless. What you could try is setup both the same way. SSID, security and password on the wireless. And if you're lucky it'll work and your wireless products will roam between the two.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

If you can run a Ethernet cable to the D-link plug it in to the a LAN port on the D-link. From there disable DCHP and set the SSID and security settings exactly the same as the Netgear.


----------



## PohTayToez

Do you have the D-Link hardwired to the Netgear?  If so, you should just be able to disable DHCP on the D-Link, and then it will function as a switch which means that it will just be like an extension of the Netgear router.  I'm not sure if you want to name the wireless networks the same though... I think that might interfere with your connection rather than help it but I'm not positive.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

PohTayToez said:


> Do you have the D-Link hardwired to the Netgear?  If so, you should just be able to disable DHCP on the D-Link, and then it will function as a switch which means that it will just be like an extension of the Netgear router.  I'm not sure if you want to name the wireless networks the same though... I think that might interfere with your connection rather than help it but I'm not positive.



Your correct except about the name and interfering. 

By naming them the same it will allow him to walk from one end of the house to the other and he will change access points smoothly without knowing or having to worry about it.


----------



## bomberboysk

If the d-link supports dd-wrt, you can use that to set it up as a repeater iirc.


----------

